# rhinestone decal qu



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

T*his question is for rhinestone decal folks.Any
suggestions where I can buy bulk small containers
to put application fluid for my customers?
Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

This is where I just bought some.
100- 2ml Mini Fine Mist Sprayers - 2ml Mini Fine Mist Spray by The Chemistry Store.com Inc


----------



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll check that out. Thanks!


----------



## ltipton (Jan 25, 2009)

I was thinking I have put some on dry and put one on with the special sauce. Moveable or not movable. My thought was, go to Hobby Lobby and by the little baby zip lock bags for jewelry, and soak a small square of paper towel in the special sauce and let the customer put that on the window and pat the decal dry like they say. I did one that way also, seemed to do the trick. Yes I'm sure there might be some particles one paper but it did work. Anyone have any thoughts on that.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

creative thinking.if it works it works.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

ltipton said:


> I was thinking I have put some on dry and put one on with the special sauce. Moveable or not movable. My thought was, go to Hobby Lobby and by the little baby zip lock bags for jewelry, and soak a small square of paper towel in the special sauce and let the customer put that on the window and pat the decal dry like they say. I did one that way also, seemed to do the trick. Yes I'm sure there might be some particles one paper but it did work. Anyone have any thoughts on that.


 This sounds like you are making your own brand of decal-fluid wet wipe. Am I understanding you right? I was thinking along those lines myself - LOL!!


----------



## ltipton (Jan 25, 2009)

Well Matt at TDW said something like water, liquid soap (not Dawn, it breaks down something) and rubbing alcohol would do the same thing. I think anything would work, but the Bottle that is a pain. you have at least 50 cents tied up in that item by itself. I thought the bags and cut up a 4" square with the stuff and stick in it the sack would be better, it worked for me. 

I don't think this would be a problem. You don't need a whole lot of liquid any ways.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

make sure its a brawny..lol


----------

